# Dog Name



## mallardrocker

Whats the best dog name or the most unique that someone has....

Lets hear the names boysssss :lol:


----------



## Mac

You'll like a name you choose much better. Make it one or two syllables at the most and make sure it does not sound like or rhyme with a command (like Jack (back))


----------



## Horsager

damnitt


----------



## nboreen

My Black Lab is named Jeger and my Chocolate is Scotch--the "spirit boys" lol.


----------



## verg

i think it may be better for a one syllable name. So of course my two labs have two syllables-Libby and Cooper. I let my wife name them-i don't know why. I liked Hutch for a hutchie goose or Judd.


----------



## always_outdoors

Ones I have or currently use...

Buck
Nana
Fetcher
Lady
Katie
Cabela


----------



## Jungda99

My dogs name is Dacoy (coy) for short
a buddy has Bretta (shortened version of the Gun manufacture)
I have always wanted to name a Male "Drake" but I don't buy male labs so I won't get to use it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

*P E R M I S S I O N *

I've said it before, but the name "Permission" would be great! All those signs that say No Hunting or Trespassing without Permission would become useless! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## drjongy

My dog's name is Beck, full name Beck's Mellow Gold. Named after the musician and an album of his named Mellow Gold....seems to work well with my Golden Retriever, however.


----------



## Springer

Mine are Brandy, Jasmine (Jazz), and my 12 yr old named his after TJ Oshie so we went with Tallgrass (TG) Oshie.

Just don't use Buddy. :eyeroll:


----------



## JBB

Yellow Lab is Bob. Golden/Yellow is Sam. Easy to call, simple, not to hard for the dog to hear from a distance. Both dogs are female and they do not care what you call them just as long as you call them to go hunting.


----------



## gundogguru

Drew Irish setter, Phoebe Irish setter, Gunner Female GWP, Amelia Yellow Lab, Chester A.K.A. (the duck molester) Black lab


----------



## rsetty

I've always wanted to name a dog "bearer" as in gun bearer. It sounds like bear when you say it but I think it's kind of neat.


----------



## weasle414

drjongy said:


> My dog's name is Beck, full name Beck's Mellow Gold. Named after the musician and an album of his named Mellow Gold....seems to work well with my Golden Retriever, however.


Lol, Beck's awesome...

My dogs nams is Bubba. Or Bubs, or Bob, or Boob... he'll respond to any of those. He also responds to "hey you! that's my spot!" when he sleeps on the couch or on my pillow.


----------



## clu__82

black lab male = Kaedo

black lab female (soon to come) = Kabella


----------



## Lucky Lab

I've hunted with alot dogs name Here most of them where pointers my favorite of all time was Bucky's Lucky Tarhead (Tar)


----------



## swany25

Black Lab Male, (Prince) gotta go with the classics, It was also the name of my dad's lab when I was a young tag-a-long.


----------



## wyogoose

My black female is named Avery her registered name is Ms. Avery's Fowl Addiction.


----------



## twopopper

I have a female Yellow Lab named Cheyenne, a male Rotwieller named Sarge, and a male Basset Hound named Cleitus. All 3 spoiled rotten!!!!!!!


----------



## mallard

The most unique name I have ever heard was "hemmaroid"(sp),


----------



## jmburton

fowler


----------



## quackaddict

Got a Chessy named "ROC". He can be as dumb as but when birds are in flight he can't wait till they hit the H2O!!!!


----------



## wyogoose

My new male is going to be named "Lappy" after the one and only Ian Lapperiere from the Avs.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I've used

Dakota 
Sheyenne
Buddy
lord
cowboy
Teddy


----------



## gonehuntin'

$hithead. Call that one and they'll all answer.


----------



## litko609

Past names...

Blackjack (Black Lab/Shepherd)
Litko (Black Lab)

Current...

Jake (Shepherd Lab, 4 yrs)
Milei (Yellow Lab, 4 yrs.)
Sterling (Lab/Stafordshire Terrier, 18 months)
Duke (German Shepherd, 18 months)


----------



## Savage Rookie

Current dog is Toot, the next one will be toot too (toot two)


----------



## Ridge Nelson

i like the permission idea :lol:


----------



## ShineRunner

I had to drive 3 hours one way to pick up my Boykin pup, so on the way I decided to call him "Trouble." Guess what, it fit like a glove, one of the hardest hunting dogs I have ever had but high energy. :beer:

I also had a choc lab I called Goober (I watch to much Andy Griffith) and then a pup from one of his litters I called Peanut.


----------



## rowdie

My first springer I named Sunka (Shunka),....its Lakota for dog.

My next was Nunpa (Nu-pah),...thats two in Lakota.


----------



## tb

My ex-brother-in-law had a female spaniel named "Hooker". That was pretty good.

I named a golden retriever "Johnny B. Goode" once. Not bad.


----------



## bmwcash10

My lab pup's name is Moss after Mossy Oak. My black lab is name Cash after the late Johnny Cash (man in black).


----------



## thorpebe

black lab Princess Kiana Krown


----------



## MOB

My good lookin uncut male yellow labs name is Elvis. He's a good pointer and is also good for giving the women a "lift and sniff" from the front or behind! Elvis lives on...


----------



## irish

Two i have now kids named them

Goose male ( i know but the kids did not ) 
Dazy female

Pups i have now are 
Gipper 
Rocket
Its a Notre Dame thing

Irish :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I've had

Dixie
Buddy
Habbi
Jake
Casey
Molly
Rocky

The next one is going to be Max


----------



## DJRooster

I have two springers named D(Dee), the fourth letter of the alphabet and J(Jay), the tenth letter of the alphabet. Both names are short and sweet so when I say their names they know who I am talking too!! Works for me!


----------



## KEN W

One suggestion......never give a dog a name that ends in O.....like Otto,Bruno,etc.......all they hear is the ending which sounds like NO.


----------



## fargojohnson

female vizsla= Lulu.


----------



## Waterspaniel

names from me and my crew

Radar
Super

Renegade, Rebel, and Rogue

Tater
Cletus
Zoli, after an Italian shotgun
Onyx
Nitro(night train) and Loco(crazy train)
Windy
Rail
Hawkeye
Crunch
Josie (Wales)
Doc(Holiday)
Wyatt(Erp)
Diesel
Blitz


----------



## Rippin

My current dog is Eva, a yellow lab, one of the best dogs I've had, one of my favorite names is Shadrock, and my grandpa once had a dog named Askem...


----------



## arrows

RUGER
Brutus
Gus
jake
sickum
copper
or Cope


----------



## whisker

My girls "official" name is...
'Floodway Retrievers Good Golly Miss Molly"
But I just call her "The Moll" :lol:


----------



## RAVEN1

i have 2 blk labs both males the names are RAVEN & RADAR


----------



## CrashinKona

My springer is a female her name is Princess Rebbeca Nancy i call her nancy
My lad is a female and her name is Crashin Kona i call her Kona .

The names suit them. my springer is a princess and my Lab well lets just say her coming though the cat tails makes her name CRASHIN so very fitting.. :beer:


----------



## blkbear8

Beagle Juice(rest his soul at 16), or B.J. for short. The neighbors got a kick out of my wife yelling out the back door. *'BJ, Come'*

Razor for my 6 month old Wirehair, because he needs one.


----------



## squalsqualbang

My two labs are named Dominick and Damion.


----------



## Osprey

Female black lab, Bon Repose Cove's Evil Hearted Woman, Evy for short. Funny enough she's the sweetest dog I've ever seen.

If I ever get a male black I'm going to name him Puck. I'll have to enunciate _very carefully_...


----------



## nodak4life

Black lab female named "Chewy"
Yellow lab male named "Bo"
Chocolate lab male named "Cody"

The best 3 colors in the rainbow!!


----------



## Travery

Past:

BLM-Raider
BLF-Annie
CLF-Alli
CLM-Thor

And the current Female Choc Lab's name is Avery.


----------

